# White and Black make Parti????



## jasperella (Feb 20, 2017)

Good day everyone! :itsme:

We owned a black and white parti spoo, both parents were also black and white parti spoos. 

I've been told by various breeders and owners of poodles throughout the past 12+ years that you can't just breed a white poodle and a black poodle and get a black and white parti, unless somewhere in one of the dog's gene pool there are parti genes. 

Is this correct or have I been mislead? 

:bounce:

TK


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

yes, that is true! 

partis are a result of the piebald gene. A dog must have two copies of the piebald gene to be a parti. With no parti genes a dog will be a solid color, and with only one parti gene a dog will often be "abstract" which is solid colored with a bit of white on the chest and/or toes. Not all dogs with one parti gene will be abstracts though, some might be totally solid colored.

You could, hypothetically, get a black and white parti by crossing a black dog with a white dog, but BOTH parent dogs would need to have a copy of the parti gene.

Two parti parents are the only combination of dogs that you can be 100% sure will have only parti puppies.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's correct. Both parents have to carry the parti gene. Are you considering breeding?


----------



## jasperella (Feb 20, 2017)

Liz said:


> That's correct. Both parents have to carry the parti gene. Are you considering breeding?


Nope. I wouldn't be very good at breeding because I would want to keep every puppy!!! 

during my search for our new family member, I've come across a few breeder sites that have solid color poodles, but then show very distinct parti puppies. 

Aside from the breeder, could researching the dam and sires lines through registration show parti genes?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

jasperella said:


> Aside from the breeder, could researching the dam and sires lines through registration show parti genes?


It depends. If one of the parents is a parti, then you know that all of the offspring are carriers. But beyond that, there's no way to know for sure unless the dog has parti offspring or the breeder has DNA tested the dog.

If you're looking for a pet, why are you curious about the parti genetics?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is a link to a long discussion about breeding for color:
COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES

There is a genetic test for color:
VetGen Colour Test - Poodles in Scandinavia

Some breeders provide details on their web sites as to the results of both genetic diversity and genetic color tests in the sire and dam.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

There is a DNA test for the piebald gene. It is a simple recessive, so a solid dog can carry it and produce parti puppies when bred to another carrier (or a parti).


----------



## dreaming (Dec 21, 2016)

Verve said:


> There is a DNA test for the piebald gene. It is a simple recessive, so a solid dog can carry it and produce parti puppies when bred to another carrier (or a parti).


Yes it can produce parti dogs - but the probability is only 1 in 4 would be parti - but quite possible that none are parti and all pups are solid.


----------



## Annabellam (Feb 27, 2017)

Useful information. I have always also heard that from people and wondered if it is true. Thanks for this post.


----------



## jasperella (Feb 20, 2017)

If you're looking for a pet, why are you curious about the parti genetics?[/QUOTE]

Just plain curiosity, that's all. 

TK


----------

